# First meeting ever attending



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

i will be attending the meeting on sunday. my first one. i know i can get plants by trade. but if there is any spare foreground plants that do well in medium to low light i will gladly buy them


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, we're glad you can make the meeting!

By tradition, club members do not sell plants to one another, we either give or trade them. At each meeting, there are usually a small number of trades already set up--for example, I'm going to trade some vallisneria for hygro angustifolia with TetraGuy. But almost always, there are *LOTS* more plants that no one has already claimed, and any member of the club can take those home whether they brought plants or not. New members often don't have plants to contribute, but it is fine for them to take plants.

I completely planted my first tank with plants from club members. That's why membership dues are such a screaming deal! In fact, the generous spirit of the club is why I knew that I wanted to join.


----------

